# DubModder mk1-5



## Mk5kaM718 (May 16, 2006)




----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: DubModder mk1-5 (Mk5kaM718)*

WTF is the point of this thread?


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

dont know , but i think he wanna said that http://www.dubmodder.com is a nice page ! 
maybe


----------



## Mk5kaM718 (May 16, 2006)

*Re: DubModder mk1-5 (GTImeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTImeister* »_WTF is the point of this thread?

to see who can make the best dubmodder


----------



## nachtjager20V (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: DubModder mk1-5 (Mk5kaM718)*

i may be a total idiot, but how do you save the pictures to your pc? i tried to right click, but didnt see an option to save my creations? never had this problem with any other sites. please help i feel like a retard


----------

